# 555 or 461?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

what are the advantages of 555 over 461? 

I see 461 is ~150 grams heavier and a bit less expensive than 555. 

What are the real differences between the two assuming all other components are the same? Which is more likely to offer more comfortable ride for 3 hours or longer in the saddle?

If 555 worth the extra $500?

thanks


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

The 555 is made from high-modulus carbon which is stronger so they can use less material to get the same frame strength. There's the 150 grams. I've read in this forum the the 555 sprints better than the 461. I think both frames have the same geometry along with the mono seat-stay which is an improved design over the KX-Light and 481 SL.. The 555 uses the HSC-5 SL fork instead of the HSC-4. I have a 461 and it's real comfortable. I'd bet the 555 is also.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*thanks!*



hairscrambled said:


> The 555 is made from high-modulus carbon which is stronger so they can use less material to get the same frame strength. There's the 150 grams. I've read in this forum the the 555 sprints better than the 461. I think both frames have the same geometry along with the mono seat-stay which is an improved design over the KX-Light and 481 SL.. The 555 uses the HSC-5 SL fork instead of the HSC-4. I have a 461 and it's real comfortable. I'd bet the 555 is also.


I am off to bargain with a bicycle shop soon..... 

I am trying to figure out if 555 with lower spec components is better buy than 461 with higher spec components for the same price (by that I mean group, wheels, etc). 

Is 555 with Shimano-105 a better buy that 461 with Ultegra-10, for example (same for wheels - Equipe on 555 or Elite on 461)?


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

My 461 has Ultegra 10 with Easton Orion II wheels. Seems like a good match.


----------



## blueman (Apr 20, 2005)

get the 461 with ultegra 10. it'll be hard to find 9 spd stuff in the future and the extra replacement costs will bite you in arse eventually. not to mention that you'll have the bike for a while and the upgrade bug for 10 sp components will catch you. 

im sure there's a difference btwn the 555 and 461, but i have a 461 and love it. if given the choice btwn that frame and a 555, i'd take the 461 with better components. i think you really have to be splitting hairs to think there's a very noticable different in those two frames. i will argue that you'll notice the difference btwn ultegra 10 and 105 9 spd much more frequently and more pronouced.


----------

